# Two bunnies need a home- Toronto, Ontario



## Subtitles (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey all!

It's a decision I've been considering for the past month or so, and I've decided it's time I find a more suitable home for my fur family. They deserve more space, and I can't afford to get either of them fixed (don't worry, they are never allowed out together!).
Both get time outside of their cage each day, plus hay, greens and pellets twice a day. 
I am in no rush to find them a new home, I'm looking to find someone who will love them as much as I do (and have the means to take better care of them) .
The buns come with their cages, all their extra toys and whatever food and shavings I have left.

Lola is a male. He was bought from a pet store, and his owners were originally told he was a female (hence the name). Lola is a lionhead who was born around May 2010. I adopted him from a couple who had no idea how to look after him (they had him for a year). He was fed horrible food, no vegetables, and had never had hay. They also mishandled him, so to this day he is still very nervous about being handled. I'll continue to work with him daily. Besides that, he is a very curious bunny who will lick you to death!
















CarrotCake is a lionhead X angora female, her Mom was a rescue who was pregnant at the time. CarrotCake is a very sweet bunny and extremely easy to handle.


----------



## Subtitles (Feb 12, 2013)

Hmmm not sure why those two photos won't work, when I go to edit the pictures they are there. I am always happy to e-mail them


----------



## Subtitles (Mar 21, 2013)

My two bunnies are still in need of a home, if anyone can help please let me know.


----------



## Subtitles (May 4, 2013)

One last bump for the cutest bunnies you'll ever meet.


----------



## ladysown (May 4, 2013)

hopefully you'll find a home for them.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 4, 2013)

ray:


----------



## J.Bosley (May 8, 2013)

I wish I could take both....


----------



## Subtitles (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the well wishes! I'm a bit concerned about my living situation, so I may have to start pushing to find them a home soon.


----------



## Subtitles (Jul 31, 2013)

Might anyone have advice about rehoming them? They are my fur family so of course I want them to go to the best possible home, which is why I'm so hesitant to post on kijiji.


----------



## deeangel8 (Aug 1, 2014)

Do you have photos of the bunnies? It is difficult to see them. What is their size?


----------



## Devi (Aug 1, 2014)

If I was closer I'd take Lola. But I would try local rescues..


----------



## lola123 (Aug 19, 2014)

Did you find a home for the bunnies?

I live fairly close to there, if i had seen them earlier i would have surely taken them.

Right now I already have 1 rabbit named Lola (which is enough rabbits for me to take care of), so sadly i cannot take them. 

I got lola off of kijiji. you can try putting them on there.


----------

